# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  URSU CHIEN BRULE A LA SOUDE CAUSTIQUE AU VISAGE  A BESOIN D

## tocquyna

Bonjour

Je vous présente Ursu qui à eu la chance de croisé le chemin de Lénuta en effet le loulou se trouvais à la rue !!

Sa présence dérangeais les gens alors ils ont fait une chose affreuse ils l ' ont aspergé de soude caustique dans les yeux le nez et la bouche !!

ACTUELLEMENT IL FAIT + 50 °  et comme il est brulé et sous traitement il à du mal a respirer donc le fait bouche ouverte mais comme la langue aussi est touché il salive beaucoup .

MAIS L HIVER EST AUSSI bientôt la avec ses -30 ° ou la aussi il aura du mal a respirer avec le froid .

C' est pourquoi il est impérative qu il trouve une famille d' acceuille ou des adoptants au plus vite afin de le soigné et qu ' il ne souffre plus .

La il est sous traitement de PANTENO* et antibiotique et tétramicine !!



IL est né en 2007 et a un comportement super . Il est adorable avec les chiens comme les chiots et pas de soucis avec l humain !!

Copier coller de Lénuta : 
URSU est un gros chien qui a été abandonné dans la rue, brûlées avec de la soude caustique par le nez, la langue et les yeux.
pauvre chien, la grande chaleur, je ne peux pas respirer par le nez, il est assis avec sa bouche ouverte pour respirer et donc salivadin bouche coule.
C'est un chien de trois ans, hier, j'ai vaccin polyvalent et la rage. Il est très bon, a un bon comportement avec les autres chiens, les poulets et les humains.




VRAIMENT UN CHIEN SUPER QUI A SOUFFERT ET QUI VEUT MAINTENANT ETRE HEUREUX !!!






URSU pourrais venir en france après son délais rage !!

URSU est pucé, déparasité, vacciné .

URSU pourrais venir en France très rapidement si une famille veut bien lui ouvrir son coeur .

Si vous pouvez aider URSUde quelque manière ( parrainage possible) merci de joindre

Virginie 06.15.93.27.11 ou Philippe au 06.15.90.75.28 
Dominique au 06 76 28 39 53 

Frais d' adoption : A voir avec  mamounette54

ou par mail http://rescue.forumactif.com/mailto:grandhommev@free.fr[email=grandhommev@free.fr:22grwsou]grandhommev@free.fr[/email:22grwsou]/A/A/A/A/A/A/A/A/A/A
siret 517 669 719 000 18

----------

quelle horreur !! ça ne s'arretera donc jamais !!!

ne suis pas d'un grand secours en ce moment avec ma "marmaille" à charge !!

mais toutefois si tu as besoin de quelque chose en particulier contacte moi je ferais le maxi pour aider ce pepere !!

je n'aurais pas eu toute cette frande famille je l'aurais volontier accueilli !!!!

garde de moi sous le coude au cas ou mes petits monstres partiraient vite !!!

bon courage et une énorme pensée pour lui !!!

sais tu ce que ça peut donner pour lui par la suite ??? a t il des risques de suite et lesquels ???

peut il manger ?? la gorge est elle atteinte ???

----------


## Didoubab

CA nous change des femmes indiennes brûlées par leur mari ..mais "ça se rapproche" comme disait Coluche.

Désolé d'aborder laquestion mais ...esthétiquemlent, il est sur les photos dans l'état où il restera ?? Pourquoi est-il "plus ou moins vert" autour du museau ??? 

Qui a commis ce bel exploit...ses anciens maîtres ou d'autres personnes ??? 

Encore un truc qu'il faudrait écrire dans les textes sacrés telles que la constitutio neuroépenne ..."de soude caustique ton chien tu n'aspergeras pas" ... 

Sur ce bonne nuit ... et merde à Dieu d'avoir créé ceux qui ont fait ça   (-- y'a pas un smiley avec le majeur  levé pour des cas comme ça ?)

----------


## tocquyna

Malthidelou merci pour tou pas de soucis je vous garde sous le coude car la principale chose à faire c' est qu il trouve une famille ou le climat est tempéré . Sa ne l ' empêche pas de manger aucun soucis .

Pour le vert autour du nez c' est le désinfectant genre bétadine mais la bas elle est verte et chez nous marron .


Bizes

----------


## irisss

quelle sauvagerie, comment peut-on faire de telles méchancetés à ces animaux qui sont si innocents ? je souhaite de tout coeur qu'URSU soit rapatrié en France au plus vite, qu'une famille l'accueille pour lui donner un peu de bonheur et lui fasse oublier la méchanceté humaine ! courage URSU toi qui souffre atrocement encore en ce moment ! vite pour ce malheureux chien, il faut le sortir de sa misèrable vie !!!

----------


## tocquyna

La nous nous rense'ignins chez nos vétérinaire si il y aura des séquelles mais pour se qui est de la langue a priori non car il peut manger et boire sans soucis mais c' est pour respirer il respire par la bouche et comme il fait 50 ° à l ombre actuellement au refuge il a énormement de mal a respirer .

C ' est poru cela qu ' il dosi venir en france le plus vite possible car la avec cette chaleur il souffre atrocement .

Bizes

----------


## Lili03

Diffusion ok sur facebook ?

----------


## tocquyna

pas de soucis pour diffusion tant que le texte est pas modifier et que les coorodonnées sont bien les mêmes .

Merci beaucoup

----------


## annie16

je suis de plus en plus dégouttée de voir toutes ces maltraitances, mais comment peut on faire cela a un etre vivant 
Vraiment un très très grand ras le bol, j espère qu il va vite trouver une famille pour l accueillir.

----------


## capucine02



----------


## valoup

et si vous diffusiez dans Géants à l'adoption ?

----------


## tocquyna

Je ne connais absolument pas .

Si quelqu ' un pouvais me donner le lien et m expliquer je diffuserais ou si quelqu un pouvais m aider et le faire c' est sans soucis également .

merci beaucoup

----------


## valoup

les*geants*al*adoption*.forumactif.com/forum.htm

je te laisse faire car tu as les infos et photos
Valoup

----------

bonjour a combien s'éléve les frais d'adoption? cordialement

----------


## tocquyna

Bonjour

Alors les frais d' adoption sont de 100 euros mais pour la date d' arriver il faudra nous prévenir bien avant le temps de s' organiser aves des bénévoles pour réduire au maximum le cout car le faire evnior en avion coute bien plus cher .

cordialement

----------

s'entend t'il avec chiens et chats?cordialement

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

On poste sur le forum des gros chiens
pauvre loulou....

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

est-il sous association ?
il est ou exactement ?

----------


## moca

A mon avis il est encore au refuge de lenuta, en roumanie, car les personnes recherchaient à le rapatrier...
Il lui faudrait donc une association et un accueil, c'est çà?????

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

Merci Moca
si on trouve une asso, on essaie de lui chercher une FA...

----------


## moca

Il faudrait peut-être que vous envoyez un mp à tocquina, qui est l'auteur de l'annonce, car je vois qu'elle fait parti d'une association..., elle pourra donner tous les renseignements sur le pauvre pépère qui mérite d'être sorti de ce refuge et de trouver une famille...
Contactez là...!!!!!

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

c'est fait

----------


## moca

tenez nous au courant

----------


## stephy47

DIFFUSEZ partout.
dommage que c est 1male    ::   .
les humain me degoute

----------


## tocquyna

Coucou

désoéle du retard mais je reçois pas les avertissement.

Alors le loulou est encore au refuge de Lénuta et il est sosu l'  association de l ' Arche d' éternité .

nous lui cherchons juste une FA afin qu il puisse reçevoir les soins dans de bonne conditions .

merci beaucoup de votre aide

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

merci je le note sur sont post

----------


## Pendemovis

Est-il ok chats?
A part le fait qu'il ait du mal à respirer, souffre-t-il?
Est-ce qu'un traitement /opération est envisageable pour qu'il puisse à nouveau respirer normalement?
Quand pourrait-il venir en France?

Merci

----------


## stephy47

on ma contacter via facebook on me demande si une adoption en belgique est possible

----------


## tocquyna

Alors URSU pourrais venir en france dès le week end prochain le 27 si toutefois nous lui trouvons une famille d' acceuille .

Alors URSU actuellement ne souffre pas trop de ses blessures  il souffre horriblement du climat car il respire par la bouche et avec la chaleur et la pluie c' est affreux pour lui !!

POur se qui est de l ' opération il ne serra envisageable de le voir que lorsqu ' il aura vu un vétérinaire en France .

Pour se qui est des chats il est impossible de le tester au refuge malgré que pendant son errance il à été au contact des chats mais nosu ne connaissons pas sa réaction .

bizes

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

Une personne de notre forum serait ok pour faire FA.
Est ce que vous savez si c'est ok avec les enfants ?
Il faut que vous puissiez en parler entre vous, je transmets ses coordonnées à qui ?

----------


## tocquyna

Demain nous allons apeller Lénuta pour lui demander confirmation et dès que j'  ai la réponse on vous tiens informer !!

Merci beaucoup de votre aide

Bizes

----------


## Lenuta

Ursu est ok avec les enfantes, est ok avec tout les gens.
Ursu a une famille qui l'abandone la rue.
Merci pour Ursu

----------


## helene29

vous avez trouvé quelqu'un pour le loulou?
les frais de rapatriements sont en plus des 100?

----------


## tocquyna

Bonjour

Non non c' est le tout les 100 euros represente le montant de son adoption .

Bizes

----------


## helene29

et vous avez quelqu'un?

----------


## tocquyna

Pour le moment non mais mamounetyte54 dois prendre contact avec quelqu ' un mais absolument rien de certain

----------


## helene29

ok

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

Je vous ai communiqué les coordonnées d'une FA.
Si elle ne convient pas, une autre s'est proposée.

----------


## chiro

diffusé sur taiga chiens nordiques

----------


## tocquyna

> Je vous ai communiqué les coordonnées d'une FA.
> Si elle ne convient pas, une autre s'est proposée.



Coucou

Mamounette54 à envoyer un mails a la FA car le téléphone ne fonctionne pas afin de se mettre en relation avec pour voir les modalités pour URSU .

Merci beaucoup de votre aide

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

ok tenez moi au courant.. si ça ne fonctionne pas je vous mets en contact avec Virginie qui s'est proposée aussi !

----------


## alegria1965

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Lenuta

aucune amélioration.

Ursu est le même.

Je mets de la crème shell est tombé, mais la peau sur le nez pas récupérer.

Formé d'un infection de l'il peu.

----------


## alegria1965

Avez-vous contacté les familles d'accueil qui se sont proposées pour Ursu ?

----------


## stephaniemoumoune

Je diffuse pour URSU

----------


## lenaic

> Avez-vous contacté les familles d'accueil qui se sont proposées pour Ursu ?


 :hein2:

----------


## Rainette2

j espers que tout va etre regler pour lui il faut absolument qu on le tire de la bas et qu il soit aimer !!Au fait le mien que vous avez mis en premiere page(http://rescue.forumactif.com/mailto:grandhommev@free.fr) n est pas bon il faudrait remettre le bon et espacer car les gens qui clike ne voient rien et laisse tomber!!bisous!!!

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

La personne du forum qui s'est proposée FA n'a jamais été contactée  
Vous cherchez toujours ou pas ?
je retire l'annonce sur notre forum ?

----------


## la tribu du marais

Attendez un peu, je cherche quelqu'un pour vous renseigner.
Sur nos deux chargés des adoptions et des familles d'accueil, un est en vacances cette semaine, il est en train de trapper des chatons et leur mère, trouvés sur son lieu de vacances.
Quand à la deuxième personne, elle est souffrante et a même du déclarer forfait pour aller ce week end en Roumanie au refuge Lénuta.
Quand à la présidente, elle a du prendre en charge cette semaine des retours d'adoption, en ce moment elle est en plein covoiturage dans la région Centre et n'est joignable que sur son portable (si ça passe).
Je fais au plus vite pour que quelqu'un vienne vous répondre.

----------


## la tribu du marais

Voici les coordonnées et les adresses mail 

Mme la présidente de l'Association l'Arche d'Éternité :
Dominique au 09.580.69.99.28 ou 06.76.28.39.53 ou [email=domiville@free.fr:2529tgpy]domiville@free.fr[/email:2529tgpy]
Nini (malade) au 06.15.93.27.11 grandhommev@free.fr

----------


## adoptiongroschiens

Merci pour ces informations !!!

----------


## tocquyna

Bonjour

Adoptionsgroschiens  suite à votre mp je vous en est renvoyé un autre car le numéro de téléphone ne fonctionnais pas et comme il y avais 11 chiffres on pensais à une erreur mais pas de suite .

De plus mamounette54 à envoyer un mails en ma présence au monsieur dont l ' adresse mails m ' a été communiqué en mp et la en attente .

Pour Ursu nous vaons peut être un piste mais nous attendons toujours que tout sois bien mis en marche et bien à plat avant de crier victoire trop tôt 


Bizes

----------


## tocquyna

Je viens d' avoir domi au tél la pauvre rentre d' un co voiturage et elle a encore au moin 2 heures a faire le mails lui est revenus car l ' adresse également pas bonne


Bizes

----------


## tocquyna

Une personne est intéréssé par URSU ( Arche) et s' est entretenue avec mamounette54  au sujet de Ursu pour le prendre en charge .

ursu est très gentil avec les humains et adorable et pas de soucis avec les chiens .

Mamounette54 viendra nous en dire plus demain je pense une fois qu ' elle sera reposer de son co voiturage d' aujours hui 


Bizes

----------


## mamounette54

bonsoir, me voici revenu de mon covoiturage, donc la situation pour Ursu est la suivante.

- le numéro de téléphone n'aboutit pas (un chiffre de trop) et le mail mets revenu (adresse incorrecte)

- ce matin j'ai eu un monsieur intéressé pour adopter Ursu, nous devons reprendre contact lundi matin

- Virginie a également eu un appel

- l'Arche de Noé de Bellegarde, c'est ému de l'histoire d'Ursu et ce propose de le prendre en charge dés son arrivée en France, nous savons quel sérieux ils ont, nous leur avons déjà confié un chien Tania et nous ne pouvons que les remercier pour le travail formidable qu'il font.

Donc, lundi matin nous faisons un point avec les contacts que nous avons et nous organiserons son arrivée, je ne doutes plus que nous allons trouver pour Ursu la meilleure solution.

Si vous avez des propositions pour Ursu, merci de me contacter soit par mail : domiville@free.fr soit par téléphone 09.50.69.99.28 ou 06.76.28.39.53

merci à tous.

Lénuta a bien précisé qu'Ursu est un chien très sociable, il s'entend avec les humains et les chiens, pas de possibilité de le tester chat  au refuge.

Nous ne demandons que 100 euros pour son adoption, bien qu'un rapatriement nous coûte un minimun de 170/180 euros par chien, car il faut prévoir des soins pour Ursu, que nous ne pourrons pas prendre en charge.

----------


## mamounette54

Vincent qui est sur place, m'a confirmer par téléphone qu'Ursu est un chien vraiment sociable, de grande taille et trapu.

photos suivent

----------


## Djermiko

Pauvre loulou

----------


## Rainette2

Donner moi des nouvelles des que possible je vous fais des bisous de bonté!!

----------


## Rainette2

qu en est il de sa situation??

----------


## mamounette54

petit   point sur mes contacts :

- j'ai pu m'entretenir avec une personne du forum désirant prendre Ursu en FA, ayant également deux demandes d'adoptions je privilégie cette solution, nous avons convenu  de voir avec Mélanie un chien pouvant convenir à son environnement, je pense à la petite Paméla semi-handicapée ou Loup de 9 ans qui est actuellement en pension à nos frais depuis plusieurs mois et qui a  besoin de trouver une famille.

- Deuxième contact, le monsieur après réflexion et en raison de la grande taille d'Ursu, préfère renoncer à son adoption, plutôt que le faire vivre dans un 2 pièces, mais il a contacté plusieurs personnes susceptibles de l'adopter.

- Je viens de recevoir un mail, d'une personne désirant adopter Ursu.

- J'ai laissé un message à une autre personne désirant aider Ursu.

- L'Arche de Noé, maintient sa proposition de prendre en charge Ursu.

Donc, quoiqu'il en soit nous avons la certitude de pouvoir rapatrier en France, Ursu.


Je souhaite faire une petite remarque qui ne doit absolument pas être mal interprétée, en désirant adopter Ursu, il ne faut pas seulement avoir été touchée par son histoire, mais être conscient que l'adoption est pour une quinzaine d'années.
je vous tiens au courant, dés que la décision sera prise

----------


## tinkerbellfairywings

Je suis très contente pour lui!

----------

> Bonjour
> 
> Je vous présente Ursu qui à eu la chance de croisé le chemin de Lénuta en effet le loulou se trouvais à la rue !!
> 
> Sa présence dérangeais les gens alors ils ont fait une chose affreuse ils l ' ont aspergé de soude caustique dans les yeux le nez et la bouche !!
> 
> ACTUELLEMENT IL FAIT + 50 ° et comme il est brulé et sous traitement il à du mal a respirer donc le fait bouche ouverte mais comme la langue aussi est touché il salive beaucoup .
> 
> MAIS L HIVER EST AUSSI bientôt la avec ses -30 ° ou la aussi il aura du mal a respirer avec le froid .
> ...


JE SUIS ANEANTIE PAR L ETAT DE CE PAUVRE URSU  ...JUST PR INDICATION LEPRIX DU TRAITEMENT SELEVE A COMBIEN PAR MOIS?? CAR SUR FB PERSONNE NE SAIS CE QUIL DEVIENT... ET NE SAIS ME REPONDRE...  ET COMME IL REPONDAIT PAS G EU AUTRE PROPO DADOPTION..FAUT FAIRE VITE

----------


## alegria1965

Sait-on ce que devient URSU ?

----------


## tocquyna

Bonjour

Ursu viens d' être castré , normalement si tous se passe bien il devrais venir dans le courrant du mois prochain .

On irrais avec mamounette54 le chercher afin qu il puisse avoir les soins nécessaire au plus vite !!


Mais comme il va aller en FA il nous faudrais une tite aide pour le rapatrié pour le billet d' avion du loulou .


Bizes

 je vous tiens au courrant de toute façon mais comme je n est pas forcement les alertes mails je ne vois pas forcement quand une réponse ou une question est posé!!

hésitez pas a me le demander via mp car comme je reçois plus les alerte réponse je ne fait pas forcement attention 

Bizes

----------


## tocquyna

De lénuta : 

Ursu est bien depuis castration.
Il est un peu tris pour les problemes de sante.

----------


## PATOULAND

Bonjour,

C'est un montagne des Pyrénées?

----------

> Bonjour
> 
> Ursu viens d' être castré , normalement si tous se passe bien il devrais venir dans le courrant du mois prochain .
> 
> On irrais avec mamounette54 le chercher afin qu il puisse avoir les soins nécessaire au plus vite !!
> 
> 
> Mais comme il va aller en FA il nous faudrais une tite aide pour le rapatrié pour le billet d' avion du loulou .
> 
> ...


VS AVEZ TROUVER 1 FA DITES LE..CA FAIT DES JRS  QUE JENVOIS DES MAILS PR URSU ET LACCEUILLIR??
ET QUE PERSONNE REPOND..C PEUT ETRE QUI LACCUEIL JE LUI AI PARLE..

----------


## mamounette54

bonjour,

Vous envoyez des mails à qui ?

Pour Ursu, je dois recontacter l'Arche de Noé qui c'est proposé pour le prendre, l'Arche d'Eternité ne pourra pas prendre en charge les frais vétérinaires si il vient en FA.

----------


## tim74

mamounette nous sommes toujours ok pour le récupéré...

Si tu veut les responsables sont au refuge jusqu'a 17h. je suis présent également aujourd'hui...

Nous attendons ton appel

----------

> bonjour,
> 
> Vous envoyez des mails à qui ?
> 
> Pour Ursu, je dois recontacter l'Arche de Noé qui c'est proposé pour le prendre, l'Arche d'Eternité ne pourra pas prendre en charge les frais vétérinaires si il vient en FA.


A TOUS CEUX INDIQUES...JE VOULAIS AIDER PAUVR URSU   MAIS SI VS AVEZ
UNE AUTRE SOLUTION??

JAI DEMANDE LES FRAIS?? + LE PRIX DU TRAITEMENT??

SUR FB JE LIS PERSONNE VEUT DE LUI ALORS CA MENERVE LEGEREMENT...IL SOUFFRE TJRS BCP?
POUVEZ ME DIRE VITE CE QUIL EN EST??

----------

> Envoyé par MAMOUNETTE54
> 
> bonjour,
> 
> Vous envoyez des mails à qui ?
> 
> Pour Ursu, je dois recontacter l'Arche de Noé qui c'est proposé pour le prendre, l'Arche d'Eternité ne pourra pas prendre en charge les frais vétérinaires si il vient en FA.



APPAREMMENT URSU A ETE ADOPTE..ETIEZ VS AU COURANT???
OU EST CE DS UN REFUGE..?? JEN SAURAIS RIEN

----------


## la tribu du marais

*Bon alors, URSU est toujours en Roumanie dans le refuge de Lénuta, il a été castré la semaine dernière.*
*URSU n'est pas adopté, le refuge de l'Arche de Noé a été très ému du cas d'URSU et il s'est proposé de le prendre en charge.*
*Je comprends bien votre impatience pour avoir des nouvelles, mais URSU est encore en Roumanie et Lénuta n'habite pas dans le refuge, elle y va le week end.* 
*De plus la présidente de l'association et les chargés d'adoptions sont noyés sous les urgences et viendront répondre sur ce post dès qu'ils en auront le temps.*
*Vous aviez déjà demandé des renseignements pour la chienne qui est en accueil chez moi, la petite NATACHA et vous m'aviez répondu :*

_"JE DEVAIS VS APPELER JAVAIS VOTRE N° MAIS JE SAVAIS PAS PR LA PATTE..LA PAUVRE JE NE SAIS PAS SI JE VAIS SUPPORTER CAR TRES SENSIBLE..FORCEMENT ELLE BOITE COMMENT CA SE PASSE ELLE MARCHE DIFFICILEMENT??MERCI"_ 



*Devant votre sensibilité concernant le handicap de Natacha et vu l'état de santé d'URSU, je ne sais pas si votre choix est réellement judicieux.*

----------


## la tribu du marais

URSU a une page sur facebook et je suis vraiment horrifiée de voir comment sont traités les membres d'associations et de refuges qui font tout leur possible pour sortir ce pauvre chien de l'enfer.
La virulence des propos dépasse souvent ce qu'il est acceptable d'entendre!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4129180id=206741919285

----------


## Coline54

Je ne suis pas inscrite sur FB et pas envie quand je vois que bien des posts tournent vinaigre....

----------


## Jade01

*Sophieka merci de ne plus intervenir sur ce post. Vos propos sont intolérables , et un conseil, relisez le règlement. 

De plus, il est interdit d'écrire en majuscules, ce qui est assimilé à de l'agressivité , merci d'en prendre note également.

**Post nettoyé* *de vos interventions.*

----------


## mamounette54

je déplore le ton employé qui ne fait pas avancer le cas d'Ursu, maintenant nous ne sommes que des bénévoles, encore hier avec Tocquyna nous sommes rentrées à 3 heures du matin pour sauver un chien de l'euthanasie, donc nous ne pouvons pas être partout en même temps.

de plus une adoption ne ce fait pas par mail, un coup de téléphone de votre part aurai été la bienvenue.

ceci dit, Ursu, est pris en charge par l'Arche de Noé.

----------


## alegria1965

Des nouvelles du loulou ? Comment va-t-il ?

----------


## mamounette54

Ursu, doit arriver en France  au mois d'août, je dois d'ailleurs faire un appel aux dons, car son transfert en France va couter environ 200 euros

----------


## alegria1965

L'appel aux dons a-t-il été fait ?

----------


## mamounette54

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... light=ursu

voici l'appel aux dons

----------


## stephaniemoumoune

Bien heureuse qu'URSU arrive en France ou il sera à l'abri en attendant une adoption définitive. Je continue la diffusion...
Pour la petite Natacha à qui il manque une patte, je vous rassure, je suis l'adoptante de Piciorus qui est dans le même cas, pas de souffrance et il court même beaucoup plus vite que mes autres chiens (certains sont plus grands que lui). Lui offrir une chance prouverait votre grand coeur face à cette différence dont elle n'a absolument pas conscience. Ces chiens à qui il manque un membre vivent absolument comme les autres, sans avoir forcément besoin de soins particuliers et ils sont des loulous très débrouillards et épatants. On aurait beaucoup à apprendre d'eux !

Courage mon petit Ursu, tout le monde se mobilise pour toi  
Merci à tous pour votre dévouement !!!

----------


## la tribu du marais

Je suis contente pour URSU qui respire par la bouche et qui souffre beaucoup de la canicule, qui a déjà enmené au pays de maman Éternité le pauvre Nero le week end dernier.
J'ai accueilli Natacha chez moi et elle va y rester, la tribu du marais au grand complet vient de l'adopter.

----------


## irisss

un grand merci pour tous ces pauvres loulous !

----------


## santig du

::

----------


## stephaniemoumoune

Je pense très souvent à URSU qui est encore dans son pays je crois. 
Il devait arriver en Aout, sait on la date précise ?
Qu'a donné l'appel aux dons pour son rappatriement ?

Merci de nous donner des nouvelles de ce brave loulou qui fait chavirer mon coeur chaque fois que je regarde sa photo ...

Il est en FA , c'est bien ça ? Je diffuse pour lui depuis des mois et aimerais en savoir plus.

Merci encore à tous ceux qui viennent en aide à URSU    ::

----------


## la tribu du marais

URSU est actuellement dans les airs, en avion entre Bucarest et Roissy, avec plusieurs de ses compagnons de refuge (Lénuta)  qui ont trouvé asile en France.

----------


## stephaniemoumoune

Oh merci pour cette excellente nouvelle, je suis très heureuse pour tous ces loulous.
J'espère que l'on aura des nouvelles de leur arrivée et de leur nouvelle vie... avec photos si possible.

MERCI BEAUCOUP

----------


## tocquyna

Coucu 

ursu va plutot bien et sa y ' est est en France .

----------


## mamounette54

Ursu a poser ses papattes à 22h30 sur le sol Français

----------


## mamounette54



----------


## irisss

bienvenue sur le sol français pauvre petit loulou ! un grand merci pour tout ce qui a été fait pour lui et qui le sera encore !

----------


## Coline54

Qu'il est beau, bienvenue en France titi, j'espère que tes plaies ne seront plus qu'un mauvais souvenir bientôt, merci à ceux qui l'ont ramené  :amour:

----------


## stephaniemoumoune

Les larmes m'en coulent mais ce sont des larmes de joie   :kao7: 

Bienvenu URSU , tu vas voir mon bonhomme, la bonté existe dans ce monde et tu vas enfin connaitre le vrai bonheur...  :ami: 

Soit Heureux mon beau loup    ::   :amour: 

 :merci:  et à bientôt pour d'autres photos

----------


## tinkerbellfairywings

C'est génial!!

Bienvenue en France!!

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Pauvre pépère, bienvenue enFrance.

  tu vas bientôt guérir, courage.

 :merci:   à toutes les personnes qui l'ont aidé.

----------

super pr le toutou !!   :Embarrassment: k: 
il fait quand même triste à voir.   ::

----------


## laplumette

j'ai besoin de vous tous  ursu  n'est pas sympas avec les toutous de mamounette  il va partir dans une association l'arche de noé  qui se trouve sur lyon 

il nous faut a tout pris un co voiturage pour lui merci à tous de votre aide !!

----------


## CaroNath18

Du 93 au 69, alors (j'ai cru lire que Mamounette habitait dans le 93) ??

----------


## la tribu du marais

Voici la demande de covoiturage pour URSU :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherches ... tm#6490855

----------


## mamounette54

Ursu est un amour avec les humains, mais il ne supporte pas du tout mes chiennes, mon tibétain c'est retrouvé avec une touffe de poils en moins qui ont fini dans la gueule d'Ursu, je dois jouer aux vases communicants pour éviter un drame.

Ce soir je suis rentrée d'un covoiturage et j'étais attendu par les flics gentiment appelé par ma voisine, car Ursu fait aboyer mes chiennes et ma voisine a eu droit à un concert d'aboiement, il faut donc qu'Ursu parte très vite..


Ursu, ira dons au refuge de l'Arche de Noé de Bellegarde, il sera vu par un spécialement en dermato, Ursu ne doit être adopté que par une personne ayant l'habitude des chiens, il faut aussi prendre en considération qu'il y a le changement d'environnement et qu'Ursu ce retrouve coincé dans un appartement.

----------


## mamounette54

> Du 93 au 69, alors (j'ai cru lire que Mamounette habitait dans le 93) ??


oui, je suis bien à Noisy le Grand

----------


## Annyelysiane

bjr


une petite rectification pour l'aide au co-voiturage,  CaroNath18
le refuge se trouve dans l'Ain, ville Bellegarde sur Valserine, refuge l'Arche de Noé. C'est au dessus de Lyon( 69).

 ::    Mamounette54, j'espère que çà va chez toi.

 ::

----------

pensées pr ce que tu vis en ce moment.
ça ne doit pas être facile du tout.   ::  
je croise les didis pr le covoit.   :ange2:

----------


## mamounette54

les choses ont l'air d'évoluer avec Ursu, après avoir voulu manger à trois reprises mes chiennes, nous avons fait une approche à l'extérieur avec Tilga qui c'est mise en position de soumission, au début Ursu n'a rien dit, mais un geste un peu brusque de Tilga et le Yéti Ursu a démarré.

ce matin, contact à un mètre avec ma chef de meute pas aimable Chipie, qui n'en menait pas large, Ursu n'a pas grogné, donc les choses évoluent mais nous sommes sur un fils tendu.



La croute de son nez est tombée et ses yeux ont l'air d'aller mieux.




contact avant hier avec Chipie, qui a mal tourné

----------


## djalyko

Ursus est bien arrivé à Lyon, il a été sage comme une image dans le train.
Il est route pour le dpt 01  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## laplumette

un grand grand merci  pour ursu    ::

----------


## mamounette54

:merci:  Christelle, j'espère qu'ursu guérira vite et trouvera la famille qui lui faut, car malgré tout c'est un chien adorable

----------

Super pr le loulou.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mamounette54

Ursu est parti ce matin à Bellegarde, accompagné par Christelle que je remercie



C'est le cur très gros que je l'ai vu partir, Ursu est un chien très attachant, je ne suis pas prête de l'oublier, une fois remis physiquement et du stress du voyage, je suis sûre qu'Ursu sera un adorable chien, malgré les problèmes que j'ai rencontré, je suis tombée sous son charme





Ursu est bien arrivé, il va très rapidement être vu par un spécialiste, je vais prendre régulièrement de ces nouvelles

----------


## stephaniemoumoune

Merci beacoup pour les nouvelles d'Ursu , j'espère qu'il s'en sortira et qu'il trouvera sa famille !   ::

----------


## KOUROS

Merci   beaucoup pour le covoiturage  . URSU comme tous les chiens du refuge mérite sa chance. Ils sont étonnament gentils vu leur passé. Pas un ne m'a montré les crocs et m'ont tous fait des bisous sur les doigts contre le grillage de leur cage sauf quelques uns très peureux mais on ne peut pas les en blâmer  , il leur faut juste du temps.

----------


## alegria1965

Des nouvelles d'Ursu ?

----------


## tocquyna

mamounette a juste quelque petits soucis de pc des qu il va mieux elle vous ferra signe    ::  

 ::

----------

merci pr les photos.
J'espère surtout qu'il pourra être vite soigné pr les brûlures...même si les premiers soins ont été donnés.
BIZBIZ  :ange2:

----------


## mamounette54

Il faut demander des nouvelles à Tim74, je tentes de les appeler demain, mais Ursu est entre de bonnes mains

----------


## mamounette54

je viens d'avoir Tim, Ursu a vu le vétérinaire, un traitement a été mis en place pour 10 jours, pour le moment le vétérinaire pense à une maladie auto-immune (Lupus) ou effectivement une brulure.

sinon, tout va bien pour Ursu, il est adorable avec les humains et commence à leurs faire des sourires, par contre il ne s'entend toujours pas avec les 4 pattes.

Photos suivent bientôt.

----------


## zaberlo

Pauvre loulou... J'espère qu'il va mieux...   :|

----------


## Meli94250

Comment va Ursu?

----------


## ugolini

Que devient URSU, comment va t'il?   :kao5:  Il a tellement souffert!

----------


## 0'maley

Ursu est toujours au refuge de l'Arche de Noé. Vous pouvez compter sur tim74 et sur toute cette fantastique équipe pour qu'URSU soit rapidement adopté.   ::

----------


## moca

Je l'espère   ::

----------


## loveless78

De nouvelles photos?

----------


## chiro

pas de nouvelles photos  :merci:

----------


## florannie

ursu est au refuge de l' arche de noé à bellegarde(69).

----------


## Tekenn74

> ursu est au refuge de l' arche de noé à bellegarde[strike:xxp13ch5](69)[/strike:xxp13ch5].


C'est dans l'ain (01)

----------


## tim74

> ursu est au refuge de l' arche de noé à bellegarde(69).



oui a bellegarde dans l'ain (http://www.refuge-bellegarde.fr)

et toujours a la recherche d'un maitre

----------


## dblenat68

j'ai telephoné apparement biopsie prevue car il ne cicatrise pas...un responsable doit me rapeller je voulais savoir si en FA c'etait envisageable J ESPERE que oui .
Je n'ai pas les moyens mais j'ai du temps et plein d'amour...
il me fait vraiment mal au coeur,le pauvre   ::

----------


## Lenuta

Merci pour nouvelles Ursu
bonn chance petit coeur   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles SVP ?

----------


## mamounette54

L'arche de Noé a beaucoup de travail, mais ne vous inquiétez pas Ursu est entre de très bonnes mains

----------


## Vegane7

Je n'en doute pas    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je pense qu'ils ont trouvé le temps de te répondre

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles SVP ?...
Rien qu'un petit mot pour dire que tout va bien pour Ursu...

----------


## 0'maley

Tim tient très bien à jour le site du refuge. Ursu est toujours sur la page des adoptions

http://www.refuge-bellegarde.fr/fiche_chien.php?num=187

Vous pouvez compter sur cette équipe pour s'occuper très bien du loulou et pour le garder jusqu'à ce qu'il fasse craquer un adoptant.

----------


## Vegane7

Merci O'Maley    :Embarrassment: k: 
Je vais aller sur le site    ::

----------


## linette14

Qu'a donné sa biopsie?

----------


## mamounette54

Il faut appeler le refuge pour avoir des renseignements je suis désolée, mais je n'ai pas toujours le temps

----------


## mamounette54

Ursu va bien, ces problèmes au niveau des yeux sont terminés, au niveau de la truffe c''est encore purulent, une biopsie a été faite et l'Arche de Noé attend les résultats.

Ursu est un chien adorable avec les humains, par contre il y aura lieu de le placer seul

ursu mange bien, il fait des grandes ballades dans le parc, il est sorti tout les jours.

Sylvie la responsable de l'Arche m'a dit qu'Ursu est vraiment un gentil toutou.

je recevrais prochainement des photos d'Ursu

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Merci pour ces nouvelles encourageantes

----------


## tim74

Ursu nous a quitter...

Il est décédé des suites d'une dilatation d'estomac...

Pour + d'infos: 04 50 56 66 50

Pauvre petit loulou qui n'aura pas eu la chance de connaitre une famille...

----------


## Vegane7

:kao6:  :kao6:  :kao6:  :kao6:  :kao6:  :kao6:  :kao6:  :kao6:  :kao6: 
C'est lié à ce qu'il avait ?...    ::

----------


## Eileen69

Tu auras connu bien des misères dans ta pauvre vie.

Heureusement que tes derniers mois auront été adoucis par des personnes au grand coeur.

Nous ne t'oublierons pas, RIP Brave Ursu     ::

----------


## irisss

quelle tristesse, il touchait enfin au bonheur d'être aimé ! pauvre loulou la vie ne l'a pas gâté !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Au revoir bel URSU

----------


## mayaetcie

::    Oh non.......... C'est tellement injuste...........   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Coline54

Reposes en paix petit Ursu   ::   Ta vie n'a été que misère et souffrances tu ne méritais pas ça, tu commencais seulement à connaitre l'amour des humains

Merci a tes anges gardiens d'avoir si bien veillé sur toi

----------


## Kindy

Oh non Ursu...    ::  
Repose en paix    ::

----------


## mamounette54

> bonjour,
> 
> je suis Sylvie du refuge l'arche de Noé nous avons une très mauvaise nouvelle à vous annoncer notre ursu nous a quittés hier d'une dilatation de l'estomac et nous n'avons rien pu faire, hier matin il allait très bien il a eu comme d'habitude plein de papouilles il nous faisait la fête rien ne nous laissais penser que l'après midi il ne serait plus la.
> 
> nous sommes très tristes car c'était un adorable chien et cela nous fait beaucoup de peine d'être arrivés à le sauver de la misère ou il vivait et qu'il  nous quitte si vite.
> 
> cela s'est passé entre midi et 2 h et il était trop tard. Quand je pense que je vous ai eu au tél vendredi et que nous avons parlé de lui et que demain nous devions vous envoyer des photos !
> 
> nous tenions à vous prévenir et nous ne savons plus quoi dire
> ...


Je suis atterrée de cette subite nouvelle, comme vous pouvez le lire, tout allait très bien vendredi, le destin a décidé de rappeler trop tôt, trop vite, notre gentil Ursu..

Ursu, était un amour avec l'humain et son regard était si tendre, je suis anéantie par cette nouvelle.

----------


## Lenuta

Au revoir Ursu

----------


## linette14

Oh non!!!!!!!

Rip bel Ursu

----------


## la tribu du marais



----------


## Mizuhime

Déplacé dans "Ils n'ont pas eu de chance"    ::   ... 
Ciao ptit ange    ::   ...

----------


## 0'maley

::   ::   ::  

Merci à l'Arche de Noé qui l'a accueilli et entouré de chaleur.

----------


## r'is27

C'est avec une profonde tristesse que je lis cette terrible nouvelle, décidement mon pauvre Ursu, la vie ne t'a fait aucun cadeau. J'étais tellement heureuse que tu viennes en France déjà pour que tu puisses être soigné et aussi pour trouver une famille pour te faire oublier tes malheurs et de montrer que les humains ne sont pas tous aussi méchants.

Tu as trouvé en france des personnes qui se sont occupés de panser tes plaies et te faire découvrir l'amour mais le destin a décidé que jamais tu n'auras ta famille, jamais tu ne découvriras l'amour d'un maître, la douceur d'un foyer, les hivers au coin du feu, les promenades dans la campagne, les calins, les vacances avec tes maîtres , bref tous ces petits plaisirs que nous offrons à nos amours. Jamais tu ne profiteras de tous ces plaisirs et pour moi cela est vraiment injuste, tu étais si beau Ursus.

Repose en paix mon beau et j'espère que là haut tu as tout le bonheur que tu mérites.

----------


## Wilo

Ursu, beau loup tu as connu la cruauté humaine, puis tu as connu des humains qui t'ont offert beaucoup d'amour et ont voulu t'offrir une famille. Mais le sort s'est acharné sur toi. C'est très triste et j'ai une grosse pensée pour ceux qui t'ont sauvé et aimé et qui doivent avoir le coeur bien lourd.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

URSU repose en paix petit martyr, que ton ciel soit rempli d'étoiles et de douceur.

 Merci à tous ceux qui t'ont aidé. vole mon    ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

demoli par les humains  , sauvé par une femme , aidé et accueilli par d autres humains , ta vie sur terre n a pas ete facile , il nous reste a esperer que tu seras parti en emportant dans ton coeur l amour de ses derniers et le souvenir de leurs caresses sur ton corps et dans tes yeux le regard bienveillant de lénuta ,celle par qui le bonheur pouvait arriver , tu l as touché des doigts presque , que ton repos soit doux pt nounours    ::  
pleins de pensées pour ceux qui t ont cotoyé   :bisous3:  :bisous3: 
 ::   ursu

----------


## esiocnarf

je veux juste saluer tout ceux qui t'ont aimé et choyé et qui sont si tristes aujourdhui..  :adieu:   ils t'ont apporté un bien court bonheur.. mais, un vrai bonheur 
que le ciel te soit doux petit bonhomme    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## breton67

sur cette pauvre vie qui fut la tienne   :mouchoir: 
 ::   pour ceux qui t ont aimé    ::   ::

----------


## anniec

RIP pauvre Ursu    ::  

Tu n'auras vraiment pas eu de chance dans ta pauvre vie   :bisous3:

----------


## lespoilusà4pat

Oh non, pas toi...
Que la vie' est injuste, tu étais aux portes du bonheur, (même si tu le connais depuis plusieurs mois grace à ceux qui t'on sauvé)
Repose en paix bonhomme et courage à tous ceux qui t'on aimé
Béatrice

----------


## francinette

Oh NON !!!!!!!!!!!
J'étais hier avec toute l'équipe de Bellegarde, je leur ai amené Ebene, le gros nounours ...
Elles m'ont parlé d'URSU, jamais jamais je n'imaginais qu'il s'agissait de ce pauvre chien ... Oh non, bien sûr que son cas a marqué, même si l'on n'a participé aucunement à son sauvetage on n'a pu qu'entendre parler de lui et jamais jamais je ne pensais qu'il s'agissait de lui !!!!!
Encore plein plein de bonnes choses à Bellegarde, une équipe formidable, dynamique, j'ai un excellent souvenir de ce temps (bien trop court) passé avec eux, adieu pauvre Ursu ...

----------


## chantal59

pour ce qui t'on fait cela un geste inioble  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  qu'ils vont au   :demon:  :demon: 
repose en paix mon beau URSU  je t'oublierais pas!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## huet

Repose en paix petit nounours.   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Merci à toutes les personnes qui t'ont aimé avant de t'envoler pour un monde meilleur!!!!   ::

----------


## laplumette

REPOSE EN PAIX URSU   et un grand merci  à l'arche de noé  qui  c'est très bien occuper de lui !!!!!

----------


## CaroNath18

RIP petit loup...je viens tout juste d'apprendre la triste nouvelle    ::

----------


## santig du

::   ::

----------


## dadatsun

vole petit coeur   .... aucune souffrance ne peut t atteindre maintenant.... ton corps est libre 

et tu combien tu était aimé et comme tu as marqué nos vies ...   rip petit amour

----------


## Livia

J'ai entendu parler de toi, et j'ai trouvé cette façon de t'abandonner, particulièrement ignoble et cruelle !
De toute façon, il n'y a pas de jolie façon de laisser tomber un animal, mais j'avoue que c'était vraiment affreux et crève-coeur de te voir ainsi souffrant.  :Frown: 
Maintenant tu ne souffres plus, et mon regret le plus grand c'est que tu n'aies même pas eu le temps de profiter de tes bienfaiteurs, et eux non plus de toi.
Repose en paix désormais.    ::  
 :kao5:

----------


## chiro

je viens juste de voir qu'URSU n'était plus sur le site .je pensais qu'il avait été adopté .quelle douleur .pauvre loup si maltraité et décedé quel malheur .repose en paix plus personne ne  te fera du mal au revoir URSU  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:

----------

